# PL 1/4 Scale Bowen Wolfman



## MonsterModelMan

*** Edited*** See post #2

MMM  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Update thanks to Phrankenstign's website....I don't know what the total run of kits was.....60 days was all it said on his website?
Are there anyone else who's name needs to be added to this list with a number from Certificate of Authenticity?

Pretty Cool!

MMM

***********************************************

There were 500 kits packed as four kits per master carton. 
The kit numbers were randomly distributed in those 125 master cartons.

*UPDATED INFO as of 2/04/11:*​ 
#001,#002,#004,#005 are not yet confirmed.

#0-001 Thomas E. Lowe - President and Founder Playing Mantis 
#0-002 Thomas E. Lowe - President and Founder Playing Mantis 
#0-004 Randy Bowen - Sculpter (credited as "Sculpter" on the Certificate of Authenticity) 
#0-005 The Chaney Estate - Chaney Enterprises 
#0-006 Phrankenstign
#0-007 Phrankenstign
#0-008 Phrankenstign
#0-010 13x5x2 Nostalgian
#0-022 Gerry-Lynn
#0-029 The Forgotten
#0-047 Duck Fink (No COA)
#0-057 Stoney-VA (No COA)
#0-087 Thunder Hawk
#0-086 Duck Fink (No COA)
#0-088 lcummins
#0-101 Solcar23
#0-107 Dave Metzner - Polar Lights Brand Manager Playing Mantis
#0-117 Thunder Hawk
#0-120 Thunder Hawk
#0-131 Duck Fink (No COA)
#0-151 fjimi - Jim Roberts
#0-185 lcummins
#0-197 lonfan
#0-213 Duck Fink (No COA)
#0-214 Duck Fink (No COA)
#0-216 Duck Fink (No COA)
#0-239 Phrankenstign
#0-248 drage0503 (ebay moniker)
#0-256 dreamer
#0-273 Dave Metzner - Polar Lights Brand Manager Playing Mantis
#0-281 Wilkster
#0-290 Wolfman66 (No COA)
#0-292 lcummins
#0-301 Thunder Hawk
#0-320 Chuck
#0-334 IanWilkinson
#0-376 septimuspretori (No COA)
#0-387 MonsterModelMan
#0-419 The Forgotten
#0-429 XactoHazzard
#0-434 FLKitbuilder 
#0-482 Phrankenstign
#0-483 Karl Kolchak
#0-488 Dr. Syn
#0-498 kreugie
#0-499 Cruzilla69 (No COA)
#0-500 Duck Fink
#0-??? aurora fan - built kit but does not have box or COA


----------



## Dave Metzner

Where are you guys getting this information?!
I can tell you that at least one entry is wrong.  
I happen to have two 1:4 scale Wolf Man kits. 
Neither kit is number 003!  
For what it's worth they are #107 & #273!

The run was 500 kits and there is no list of who has which number.



Dave


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Thanks Dave...it just goes to show everyone that you can't believe everything you read on the internet but I know that it wasn't posted on his website wrong on purpose. 

Phrankenstign...buddy...you need to get your site updated....!You got some bogus info from someone.

I,at least, found out that there was 500 kits in the run. That was helpful info! That's roughly 8.33 kits per day for 60 days!

It will be a bigger task now that I know there is 500 kits around somewhere.....globally!!!!yikes!    

Quick, check your kits and post your number.....we'll find em' if they are BB'ers at least! This could be impossible!

MMM


----------



## phrankenstign

I'll tell you where I got the information I posted on my web-site. I got it from Tom (bwain) Parker. He sold me #0-006. He told me he bought it at one of the first warehouse sales. He told me Lisa Greco mentioned to him how the lowest numbers got distributed. Either she made the mistake, Tom made the mistake, or he embellished the story. Either way, I'll correct what I have on my web-site. I'm sorry about the error! I didn't purposefully try to mislead anyone!

Now I wonder who REALLY got #3......


----------



## Ignatz

Are there any still available? Or are they all long gone?


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

They are still availible, he says with a grin.

Steve


----------



## JamesDFarrow

You wouldn't happen to know where, would you Steve?

James


----------



## beck

guys , i saw one last year at Hobbytown USA so there are some still floatin' around .
i'm still kicking myself for not picking it up when i first saw it ( it was gone when i went back :-( )
hb


----------



## Dave Metzner

Hey Phrank,
I know you didn't mean to mislead anybody. You just got some shaky info.
I'm here to tell you Lisa could not have known where the "low numbered" kits went exactly. I didn't even know that!
There were 500 kits packed as four kits per master carton. 
The kit numbers were randomly distributed in those 125 master cartons.
To the best of my knowledge, nobody knew where any one number was in the shipment. (it is possible that the four lowest numbers were in a single box), but I doubt it.
I do not know if Tom Lowe has #001 & #002 or not. I'm guessing that he has several kits stuck away and might have the real low numbers. 
I know with certainty, that kit numbers were randomly mixed throughout the shipment.

This is something we can just refer to as the legend of the Numbered Wolf Man kits. No harm done!

If I find out anything different I promise that I'll let you know.

And for those of you out there who don't have one of these kits yet....you need to get busy because we no longer have any here.
Cult TV Man has some to sell I'm sure, and there are several other guys with stock on hand - I'll bet that Thunderhawk (George Boyd) has some stashed away too that he'd be just tickled to sell.
Doll and Hobby may also have some in inventory.

Dave


----------



## lcummins

Hey Dave, 
I managed to acquire three of the kits, but none of mine came with the COA's. The seller got them at the warehouse sell, year before last, and said they came that way in an unopened case. Are there any COA's floating around over at PM HQ? 

And MMM, if you're starting a list, I have 88, 185 and 292. :thumbsup: 

Lonnie


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Lonnie,

You made the list!
********

Dave,

Would you, could you check with Tom about his numbers?

********
Steve,

YOUR WELCOME!!!!!

MMM :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## lcummins

You like me! You really like me...

I'd like to thank my manager and my parents and my neighbor... wait, stop the music, I've got more people to thank... :lol: 

Seriously though, thanks MMM for the help on the COA's.

Lonnie


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Anyone else have numbers that they want added to this list?
They are stamped on the side of the box.

MMM :wave:


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Anyone else have any numbers to report? I'll be glad to add you to the list. I know that wolfman42 has this kit built. Maybe he threw away his box and has no certificate. I'll make up a number for you Mark...if you'd like!  

MMM :wave:


----------



## 13x5x2 Nostalgian

I have kit 0-010 bought at Wonderfest 1998, still sealed, MIB. Yeah, I know and I have no excuse.
Art


----------



## phrankenstign

Hey Triple-M.......May I add your name to my web-site under "Acknowledgements" for your help correcting my error?

Please e-mail me to let me know......As you may have seen, I have a person's real name listed alongside their PLBB name.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

13x5x2 Nostalgian,

You made the list! :thumbsup: 

Phrankenstign, I sent you an e-mail!

Anyone else like to register their PL 1/4 scale Wolfman kits?


MMM  :dude:


----------



## phrankenstign

You can add me. I've got:


0-006
0-007
0-008
0-239
0-482


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Phrankenstign,

Got you added to the list!

MMM :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phrankenstign

lcummins said:


> Hey Dave,
> I managed to acquire three of the kits, but none of mine came with the COA's. The seller got them at the warehouse sell, year before last, and said they came that way in an unopened case. Are there any COA's floating around over at PM HQ?
> 
> And MMM, if you're starting a list, I have 88, 185 and 292. :thumbsup:
> 
> Lonnie


I had the same problem with all but #0-006. I bought one from Model Empire (ME). When it arrived, the COA wasn't included. The people at ME told me they'd bought a bunch of them at one of PL's warehouse sales, but none of them came with the COA. They suggested I call PL because ME didn't even know the kits were supposed to have them. I called 1-800-MANTIS-8 and told the woman who answered whether she would be nice enough to check around over there. She told me she would look and then call me back. A few minutes later, she told me she'd found the one I needed and would send it to me.

I later bought three more kits from ME. When the kits arrived, I called 1-800-MANTIS-8 again. The woman who answered this time told me they didn't have anymore. I told her what had happened with the first one I'd called about and to please check with whoever else answered the phone there. I guess she did because within a couple of hours, she called me back to let me know she'd found the three new ones I needed. I soon got them in the mail, so now I have all of the respective COAs with each kit (as you can see on my web-site).

I suggest anyone who is in the same boat as I was to do the same.


----------



## lonfan

Howdy- I've got #197 here! :thumbsup: And I'll not build it till I'm an Expert at the art of Pinning lol

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Howdy JOHN/LONFAN! :wave: 

You made the list too! Keep 'em coming!

MMM :thumbsup:


----------



## phrankenstign

*Woo-hoo!!!*

16 down.....only 484 to go!!!


----------



## XactoHazzard

I Have kit #292...


Well, I would once lcummins gives me his  Spread the wealth brotha I don't have any versions of this kit and I collect Randy Bowen sculpts. I have the little plastic version but that's not the same.

Travis


----------



## phrankenstign

17 down.......483 to go!!!


----------



## lcummins

XactoHazzard said:


> I Have kit #292...
> 
> 
> Well, I would once lcummins gives me his  Spread the wealth brotha I don't have any versions of this kit and I collect Randy Bowen sculpts. I have the little plastic version but that's not the same.
> 
> Travis


Hey Travis, I wouldn't be opposed to a trade; email me or we can move over to the S&S forum.

Lonnie


----------



## MonsterModelMan

I'm adding my name to the list with #0-387.

Anyone else want to play?

Thanks Steve!

MMM :thumbsup:


----------



## phrankenstign

18 down.......482 to go!!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Phrankenstign,

I demand a recount! Check the chads, man.....there should be 17 according to my list on page one of this thread. :tongue: 

XACTOHAZZARD hasn't bought or traded for anything yet and if he did, he seems to be interested in one of the existing kits registered...see his post!  

I can't believe that noone else from the BB has registered this kit or maybe they threw away the box...let us know anyway so we can register you to the list just the same!

MMM :wave:


----------



## XactoHazzard

Sorry for the confusion fellas... I was trying to be funny. 
If I don't joke around with you that means that I don't like you... Let the record show that I really like you all! 

Travis


----------



## phrankenstign

Doh!

17 down.......483 to go!!!


----------



## kreugie

Here to report i have kit #498--phew! barely made it! It does have COA----


----------



## MonsterModelMan

You also made the list kreugie....! Whew! 

Didn't think anyone else had these kits....there is a great big stock pile of them somewhere.....!

Anyone else have these great kits? Let's get them registered!

MMM :wave:


----------



## phrankenstign

phrankenstign said:


> 18 down.......482 to go!!!


Heh-heh!!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan

UP!

Anyone else want to add there name to the list before I let this go into oblivion? Hey Phrank...make a note as to who we've got so far for the website if your interested...would ya?

Thanks!

MMM :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer

#0-256 here.

Which brings it down to a manageable...481...to go...


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Dreamer,

Got it...you're on the list.....thanks! 

This isn't so bad, trying to pull info from all of you non-Treker's.  

Just have to wait for the folks to get off their keesters and check their kits. Yea, that's the ticket! :jest: 

481 to go.....I think I can, I think I can, I.......

MMM :thumbsup:


----------



## XactoHazzard

I'll make this easier for my fellow South Jersite, I have kits # 198 thru 420. This should be helpful for time and computer space. XactoHazzard aka Travis Fowler has all of these kits. 

T.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Xacto...buddy...where do you have room for the rest of your kits? This kit is HUGE!!! to say the least!
This will definately save me alot of time!  :tongue: 

Did you just like "buy" the warehouse when they had the warehouse sale?

MMM :thumbsup:


----------



## phrankenstign

MonsterModelMan said:


> Hey Phrank...make a note as to who we've got so far for the website if your interested...would ya?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> MMM :thumbsup:


....duly noted.....


----------



## fjimi

I've been waiting a l-o-n-g time to say this: *Add me to the list * (fjimi - Jim Roberts). #151 !YIPPIE!

Travis/XCTO. I saw that ya bid on one this morning and sorry you lost the auction. I didn't bid outta respect but I am the master sniper with a few secs to go so PM me.  

Now if I could only make the "prisoner" list...anyone need to get rid of one~?~


----------



## TAY666

So where are the numbers on these things?
Local shop has one. If it's somewhere on the outside, I can let you know what number it is.
I haven't had the cash to buy it.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

FJIMI...I just added you to the list!

Other than this thread...I don't think anyone is keeping track of these numbers ...

Trevor...look on the left side. There should be a number stamped to it. You can definately see the number on the box someplace...I think it is on the left side.
Here is a link to what the box should look like.
http://www.phrankenstign.com/htms/8001.htm

There should also be a certificate for this kit. You may not be able to get a certificate anymore from PL or the now RC2 company. I had to send for mine as the kit I bought from Steve Iverson never received a certificate from the warehouse sale at PL where it came from.


MMM


----------



## fjimi

THANKS MMM! :wave: I think it's a great kit we should keep track of it since it's one of 2? that are numbered. And BTW noobs (as myself) the phrankenstign.com site referenced above is the absolute definitive source for reference on PL kits. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gerry-Lynn

Hello MMM - I have 0-022 - It is a great kit!

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Gerry-Lynn,

Great! You made the list! 

Anyone else that we may have missed that is not on the list which is on "page 1" of this thread?

MMM


----------



## phrankenstign

Hi there peeps!

I updated the section on this kit and decided to incorporate this list into it. I need some help though. Will the following people allow the use of their names (both real and profile) on my site: 13x5x2 Nostagian, Gerry-Lynn, lcummins, lonfan, dreamer, and kreugie? If anyone objects to seeing their name on my site, I will remove their entries. Otherwise, please send me an e-mail with your full name so I can flesh out your entry.

Thanks,
Tony (phrankenstign) Ortega


----------



## 13x5x2 Nostalgian

Whats your e-mail addy Tony
13x5x2


----------



## phrankenstign

*E-mail addresses*

My e-mail addresses are:

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Address your e-mail to whichever one you want....I'll get it.


----------



## XactoHazzard

Triple M(Bob) I FINALLY have one... I bought it from Dice at this weekend's Chiller, I will get the # when I get home... I am SOOOOOOOOOO happy, I waited a long time to get one... Of coarse now on the lookout for a second because I am addicted to BOWEN stuff. Thanks to those who might not have bid on the ones on ebay so I could get one but I wound up finding one from one of our own... Thanks Dice!
Off to find my second one!!!

Travis-Yeah, I finally belong to a PL list


----------



## XactoHazzard

put me down for owning one... FINALLY!
I don't have a COA

XactoHazzard #0-429

Travis Fowler

Tony(Phrank) you have my permission to post my name and call-name

Thanks guys Travis


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Travis,

You are now on the list! Congrats!

MMM


----------



## fjimi

Way to go Travis! Proud for ya :thumbsup: 

fjimi


----------



## ttfight

What is the estimated value of these kits. I have a local collector in my area that has one. Of course, it isn't cheap. But I would love to have one of my own.


----------



## phrankenstign

They retailed for $189.00 (plus $11.00 shipping and handling I believe) when they were offered for sale originally. They dropped the price to about half that on Polar Lights E-Store a couple of years ago if I remember right. I heard they were sold for something like $20 at the warehouse sales Playing Mantis had annually. Now that they're sold out, I believe they go for $1000.


----------



## phrankenstign

I added a column to the list on my web-site, but I'll need your help to fill it in. The column is entitled "Has COA?". I'd like to enter either a "Yes" for people who have the Certificate of Authenticity" or "No" for those who don't have the corresponding certificate. At the moment, most of them have "Unknown". Please let me know what the status is of your kit(s), okay? Thanks!


----------



## XactoHazzard

phrank... I do NOT have a COA, I bought it from Dice so he might have it laying in his dungeon somewhere...

Travis


----------



## Dr. Syn

I finally dug mine out of the closet and I have #488. Add me to the list.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Dr.Syn...congrats...you've made the list!


MMM


----------



## Bwain no more

ttfight said:


> What is the estimated value of these kits. I have a local collector in my area that has one. Of course, it isn't cheap. But I would love to have one of my own.


I was talking to CultTVMan the other day, and he has a quantity on hand and available for $125 (postage NOT included) If he doesn't have them on the website, email him at [email protected] and he'll hook you up.
Tom


----------



## Thunder Hawk

Hi Folks.

I have Kits #0-087, 0-101, 0-117, 0-120, 0-301
I got them at the wharehouse sale in 2001(0-087), and 2002

Hope this helps.

George H. Boyd :wave: 
[email protected]


----------



## MonsterModelMan

George,

How's it going? I haven't conversed with you in quite some time!
Thanks and congrats...you are on the list!

BTW: Are any of these for sale for any BB members or are these part of your private stock?

MMM


----------



## XactoHazzard

Hey George, No body likes a bragging Horder!!!  

I've went through hell to get one and you have 5, man I am jealous.

Travis


----------



## phrankenstign

XactoHazzard said:


> Hey George, No body likes a bragging Horder!!!


 .....uh...yeah! What he said!!!


----------



## fjimi

phrankenstign said:


> .....uh...yeah! What he said!!!


and George will "share the love" on these kits for........(drum roll)......


----------



## Thunder Hawk

MonsterModelMan said:


> George,..........
> 
> BTW: Are any of these for sale for any BB members or are these part of your private stock?
> 
> MMM


 
I intend to keep them for at least ten years before selling any.
I started assembling kit #0-087 about six months ago.
The other 4 are safely sealed and tucked away in their factory case.

Cheers. :wave: 
GHB


----------



## modelar

I have one that I can let go for 100 + postage. I have not opened the wrapping and I have the certificate. If interested


Dan Beavers
[email protected]


----------



## phrankenstign

What are the numbers on the kit and on the certificate?


----------



## The Forgotten

I have Kits 029 and 419


----------



## MonsterModelMan

The Forgotten,

Congratulations! You are now on the list with the other distinguished members!

MMM


----------



## Duck Fink

note to all without COA's: I recently aquired a wolman kit without COA and called Playingmantis number as suggested earlier in this thread. Difference being, I called AFTER the RC takeover (around june of this year). I got a nice girl on the line that told me she knew nothing of them but she would do her best to find out their whereabouts. I received a phone call a few days later with the sad news. Nothing turned up. She told me, "there were some things that did not make it in the move". So if anyone out there knows of the whereabouts of the COA's from the PL warehouse sale......we without COA's would love to hear from you! I am looking for #0-086. Put me down for a "no" for COA (Phrankenstign). I am keeping my digits crossed.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Congrats...Got you covered Duck Fink...You made the list. I forget who I received my COA from but it must have been before the buy out.

That's okay...the number is printed on the box! Just don't throw that part away!


----------



## Duck Fink

10-4 MMM! I have one more of these things coming my way within the next week or two. I will post a number when it arrives.


----------



## Karl_Kolchak

Hello,

I am a nebbie to this post, but I could not wait to say......
"I Have one"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Back soon with the number. I am verifiying that it is #483

KK


----------



## Karl_Kolchak

*Number Verified*

yes, I have number 483

KK


----------



## Duck Fink

I got another one...... put me down for 0-131. Congrats Karl! I am new here too. Welcome!


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Congratulations Karl (#0-483) and Duck (#0-131)...got both of your numbers on the list!

And Welcome to the Boards Carl!

MMM


----------



## Chuck

Build up (6008983489, cert auth #320?) and unbuilt kit (6008368378) for sale on eBay







.


----------



## aurora fan

I got the Guillotine and a certificate from LIsa for winning a contest years ago. In addition, I have The Wolfman kit refered to in this thread. Trouble is, I built it and no longer have the box. 

Hi everybody! It is nice to see old faces are still here. Dave M, Cultman Steve, Phrank, MMMan, lonfan, yamadog, and even da Queen herself! I wonder why my post count is so puny. Seems like it was in the 1000's years ago!


----------



## qtan

aurora fan said:


> I wonder why my post count is so puny. Seems like it was in the 1000's years ago!


Ah! That would be from the Great Pruning Hankster performed a while ago...what, a couple of years ago now? During one of the software upgrades there was a problem carrying over some of the old info. It was lost...along with everyone's assosiated post counts. John P. lost several 1000 posts. Of course, he's long since made up for it and has surpassed his total from before the Pruning.


----------



## Wilkster

*Another addition*

Please add 0-281 to the list


Thanks

Wilkster


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Welcome to the boards Wilkster!

Congratulations....you have made it to the list!

MMM


----------



## phrankenstign

*Another kit WITH COA for the list!!!*

It looks like kit #0-248 is on the move. The auction will be over in less than 90 minutes.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Got it Phrank! Thanks for the heads up!

Hey, if this is a board member...let me know what your HobbyTalk name is and I can include it...
As for the list...I included it with their e-bay moniker for now.

MMM


----------



## Duck Fink

Here you go MMM.....I know that 2 of these are already recorded in this link somewhere. Plus there are 4 others in my posession. Here are all 6 numbers (none of them have COA's). I have a couple of them for presents and I will let you know where they go when the time comes.
0-047, 0-086, 0-131, 0-213, 0-214, 0-216


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Duck Fink,

Got 'em on the list...thanks for the info.

MMM


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Here is another that got archived...sheesh!


----------



## Duck Fink

I was wondering what happened to this one. It was up for a long spell with nobody posting. There have to be some other board members out there that can help fill in the blanks. Where are ya?


----------



## cruzilla69

*Yard sale and how much is it really worth?*

I got this kit in a yard sale in Fla i paid $30 bucks for it and the box has a # on the side of it and it reads 0-499. how much is this kit really worth here are some pic's of it to anyone who would like to see it. hope to hear from someone soon

Thank u
G-Fan
-E.Cruz


----------



## Duck Fink

cruzilla69 said:


> I got this kit in a yard sale in Fla i paid $30 bucks for it and the box has a # on the side of it and it reads 0-499. how much is this kit really worth here are some pic's of it to anyone who would like to see it. hope to hear from someone soon
> 
> Thank u
> G-Fan
> -E.Cruz


Let's just say, YOU GOT A GOOD DEAL. MSRP was 189. I see them go for around 100 and change or higher (sealed and with C.O.A.) these days at auction. There are a lot of them WITHOUT Certificate of Authenticity as you will find in earlier posts to this thread. Yours is opened so I would expect to see it go for around 50-80 bucks. That is my S.W.A.G. at it. Do you have the C.O.A.?

There are only 500 of these and you have the next to the last one. I happened to score #500 a couple of years ago from evil-bay with a C.O.A. (which I forgot to record in this thread). I think they went for about 25 bucks a piece at the Polar Lights warehouse sale a few years ago.


----------



## cruzilla69

*Wolfman*

Hola,
No i don't have the C.O.A the guy i bought it from had a couple of other kits with this one. like i said he just wanted to get everything cleaned out because he was moving to Cali and did not want to carry to much stuff with him.

G-Fan
-E.Cruz


----------



## richardcacioppo

*I'm new to this*

Gosh this looks like a fun place to participate in.

I'm a long time model maker and learning more every day with every build and every challenge.

so glad to be part. I'm not sure I follow all of ;the lingo around here. But I'll catch on, I always do.

rich c


----------



## Solcar23

I have one of Thunder Hawk's (George Boyd) kits #101. Just wanted to be counted......thanks


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Duely noted Solcar23...got it!

MMM


----------



## MonsterModelMan

bump...so Ian can see the list that I added him to as #334.

MMM


----------



## mcdougall

There is one for sale right now on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/WOLFMAN-LIMITER...530?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item563f6cf85a
a little pricey though...
Mcdee


----------



## IanWilkinson

MonsterModelMan said:


> bump...so Ian can see the list that I added him to as #334.
> 
> MMM


Thanks MMM - i didn't realise this kit was so popular! - my friend got one sent to him for FREE! - just a few weeks ago, i shall find out his number and post it here, what an excellent set of folks are on this site!, and i'm honored to be part..:thumbsup:


----------



## rangab

How tall is the finished model? Thanks,Randy


----------



## Tim Casey

Off topic, but remember how the first run of the Beatle's White Album was individually numbered? Well, you can imagine who got the British mono pressings numbered 0000001, 0000002, 0000003, and 0000004 (John Lennon of course had dibs on the first one). Number 0000005 in mint condition went for about $14,000 on eBay a year or two ago. John Lennon had the first carton; a friend came over (people say it was Clapton) and he said to take a copy of the new album, but leave the first four alone. 

Most everyone I know wished they had had $14,000 to blow!

Off-topic, but the numbering thing gets really cool when it involves something like this model (which I wish I owned).


----------



## MonsterModelMan

cruzilla69 said:


> I got this kit in a yard sale in Fla i paid $30 bucks for it and the box has a # on the side of it and it reads 0-499. how much is this kit really worth here are some pic's of it to anyone who would like to see it. hope to hear from someone soon
> 
> Thank u
> G-Fan
> -E.Cruz


I missed this one...congrats, you are on the list Cruzilla69!

Duck...I listed yours too...#500...got it! How many do you have...like 6?

MMM


----------



## wolfman66

rangab said:


> How tall is the finished model? Thanks,Randy


Roughly about 15 inches tall.


----------



## deadmanincfan

richardcacioppo said:


> Gosh this looks like a fun place to participate in.
> 
> I'm a long time model maker and learning more every day with every build and every challenge.
> 
> so glad to be part. I'm not sure I follow all of ;the lingo around here. But I'll catch on, I always do.
> 
> rich c


Welcome aboard, Richard! Hope you enjoy the ride! Now please step to the right and Mark McGovern will give you your Magnagouger induction... :devil:


----------



## newscctv

You like me! You really like me...


----------



## IanWilkinson

Wolfman66 - dan any chance you got a picture of the 1/4 scale kit built and painted??, i would love to see it!


----------



## Duck Fink

Wow.... This thread has been Brought back from the dead! MMM, i sold all of mine except for one to build. I will fill you in on which one as soon as i dig it out of the closet. Will be back to fill you in soon!


----------



## MonsterModelMan

bump...

If anyone has any updates to post#2 of this thread...please let me know.

MMM


----------



## septimuspretori

I have 0-376

Ben


----------



## wolfman66

I have 0-290 of the 1/4 scale bowen wolfman


----------



## mcdougall

There is one on Ebay right now
http://cgi.ebay.com/VERY-VERY-RARE-...162?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3364b1739a
Mcdee


----------



## septimuspretori

And one on Amazon even cheaper than that!
http://www.amazon.com/Polar-Lights-...3O7W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296827893&sr=8-1
Ben


----------



## MonsterModelMan

wolfman66 said:


> I have 0-290 of the 1/4 scale bowen wolfman


Danny,

Does yours have a COA with it? Got you on our distinguished list!:thumbsup:

Thanks,
MMM


----------



## wolfman66

MonsterModelMan said:


> Danny,
> 
> Does yours have a COA with it? Got you on our distinguished list!:thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks,
> MMM


Thanks Bob and even though mine was sealed in the box there was no COA.Only thing was in it besides the wolfman was the instructions with small pic of Bowen on it with run down of the kit parts brief history ect.The number of mine was stamped on the box


----------



## FLKitbuilder

I know this is an old thread but I have one of these kits in storage. I don't the number but I'll find out soon. It's in the box and I bought it directly from Polar Lights when they were discounting them at $99 about 5 years ago. (added later.) I found the kit today in one of my unopened boxes. The number is #434 and I do have the Certificate of Authenticity.


----------



## Stoney-VA

I have number 57. No COA included.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

FLKitbuilder and Stoney-VA...got you both onto the list!

MMM


----------

